# HGVC - RCI Registry Collection



## klpca (Jun 17, 2020)

Anyone have any ideas why the HGVC owners don't have access to the Registry Collection properties? Northstar (Welk) is now in the Registry Collection; they seem to be comparable in quality/location to HGVC, especially the HGVC Hawaii properties. Does DVC have access to the Registry Collection?


----------



## dayooper (Jun 17, 2020)

klpca said:


> Anyone have any ideas why the HGVC owners don't have access to the Registry Collection properties? Northstar (Welk) is now in the Registry Collection; they seem to be comparable in quality/location to HGVC, especially the HGVC Hawaii properties. Does DVC have access to the Registry Collection?



Don’t you have to be elite premier to book those? Or was that a different collection within RCI?


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Jun 17, 2020)

klpca said:


> Anyone have any ideas why the HGVC owners don't have access to the Registry Collection properties? Northstar (Welk) is now in the Registry Collection; they seem to be comparable in quality/location to HGVC, especially the HGVC Hawaii properties. Does DVC have access to the Registry Collection?


Only Elite premier have access to the registry collection 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## escanoe (Jun 17, 2020)

I have not seen mere mortals (or really anyone on TUG) post details about using the registry collection. I have been interested in trading into the Owners Club at the Homestead in VA. Apparently RCI owns the Registry Club, but it is a complete different exchange. Guess it is a way to segment the market and charge even more in fees.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 18, 2020)

DVC owners have access to the Registry collection. However as with DVC a HGVC exchange into The registry collection comes at a premium.

Using the Registry collection to book Trump in vegas will set you back 500 points for a 2br. Booking the same resort through just RCI will set you back 120 for a studio and 140 for a 1br. There are no 2br available.

The same goes for Elara using the Registry collection, 500 points for a 2br but there are nothing available at Elara through regular RCI.

I can however book "The Penthouses at The Grand Islander by HGV" (#DT42), thats a wooping 800 DVC points for a 2br and 1000 points for a 3br 

If I had 1000 points I could rent those for $18,000 - $20,000 easily maybe a bit more, but there is no way that a week in a penthouse will cost that much. Did a quick search and rack rates for a 2br non penthouse is only $607 + tax per night.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 18, 2020)

Another option is the "penthouse at the Manhattan Club" in NYC, that will set you back 600 points for a 1br penthouse.

I wouldn't recommend any HGV owner using that option, as I guess you would have to pay a hefty premium to exchange into any of the resorts. But If you have the option and have more points than you can ever use, then why not - and then maybe you should have a thinking about maybe you have too many points


----------



## escanoe (Jun 18, 2020)

@Cyberc has provided excellent perspective into this discussion of the Registry Collection as I have seen him do when it has been discussed in the past. I have not previously seen TUGers weigh in on these conversations with actual experience in using the Registry Collection (someone please surprise me by weighing in to this thread). I am skeptical at this point that the Registry Collection is used that much as an exchange. After thinking about it more, I suspect that it may be mostly a marketing ploy developers use 1) as a selling point to become something like "elite premier" and 2) a way for developers to manage inventory in a manner where top prime units, if not being used by an owner of such units, may be rented by someone they would rather be marketing to (a wealthy renter or someone owning a super elite unit) than a commoner playing the timeshare game with a glut of points one year.   



Cyberc said:


> Another option is the "penthouse at the Manhattan Club" in NYC, that will set you back 600 points for a 1br penthouse.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend any HGV owner using that option, as I guess you would have to pay a hefty premium to exchange into any of the resorts. But If you have the option and have more points than you can ever use, then why not - and then maybe you should have a thinking about maybe you have too many points


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 18, 2020)

I had access to it for about a decade yet never booked anything, either because what I wanted wasn't available or it was too expensive in the points it charge.   I don't have access anymore.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 18, 2020)

I currently have access to the Registry Collection.  I have poked around a bit but have not used it yet but I will have some excess points to use in the next year or two due to cancelled travel this year, so this thread has inspired me to look at it again.

Kurt


----------



## klpca (Jun 18, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> I currently have access to the Registry Collection.  I have poked around a bit but have not used it yet but I will have some excess points to use in the next year or two due to cancelled travel this year, so this thread has inspired me to look at it again.
> 
> Kurt


Just curious if you see much Northstar inventory there?


----------



## VanX (Jul 14, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> I currently have access to the Registry Collection.  I have poked around a bit but have not used it yet but I will have some excess points to use in the next year or two due to cancelled travel this year, so this thread has inspired me to look at it again.
> 
> Kurt


You could book a guest using your points and a guest certificate & get compensated for that.   I’d be interested to be your guest if you are open to the idea.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 14, 2020)

Since my post above, I have conversed with a TUGer that did high end exchanges using the Registry Collection, but they did not do it through HGVC. Curious how this works out for you @PigsDad. Out of curiosity since you have a portal, does it show anything available at the Owners Club at the Homestead in Hot Springs, VA? How many HGVC points is an exchange there? Thanks!


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 15, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Since my post above, I have conversed with a TUGer that did high end exchanges using the Registry Collection, but they did not do it through HGVC. Curious how this works out for you @PigsDad. Out of curiosity since you have a portal, does it show anything available at the Owners Club at the Homestead in Hot Springs, VA? How many HGVC points is an exchange there? Thanks!


I need to call to find out availability of anything.  The web site looks like I should be able to get access, but I have been unable to do so.  As for the points, it looks like there is a standard point chart for HGVC users, as described on this HGVC page:









						Hilton Grand Vacations - Elite Exchange Benefits
					

Hilton Grand Vacations is committed to the idea that life is incomplete without vacations. Our distinctive resort collection features luxurious accommodations in renowned destinations with the quality service that is synonymous with the Hilton name.




					club.hiltongrandvacations.com
				




Kurt


----------



## JohnB3 (Jul 19, 2020)

I used DVC to access the registry collection and looked at tTHE OWNERS CLUB AT THE HOMESTEAD- HOT SPRINGS, VIRGINIA (3899) and there is a couple of dates available 10/18/20 and 12/20/20 in a 3 bedroom for 1050 dvc points.  Thats feels crazy to me


----------



## escanoe (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks for scratching my curiosity itch @JohnB3 and @PigsDad. I am not an expert on knowing the value of DVC points, so I did some Internet research on valuations.

If the same weeks are available at the top bracket and season for the HGVC grid (3BR+) it would be 13,000 HGVC points. And trading in through the DVC portal to the Registry Collection as stated above it is 1,050 DVC points???

The Internet says you can rent DVC points as low as $19 per point. Can't rent HGVC points, but $0.20 per point would be paying fairly expensive platinum maintenance fees.

DVC = 1,050 x $19 =  $19,950 (renting DVC Points)
HGVC = 13,000 x $0.20 = $2,600 (cost based on $0.20/point HGVC maintenance fees)

+ exchange fee

I will never get there (nor would it make sense) the DVC route. I could swing 13k HGVC points sometime, but I am unlikely to ever become elite, let alone elite premier.

One can dream. 1st world problem, here.


----------



## JohnB3 (Jul 20, 2020)

It looked like there was an "escape" available for the December week for around $2000 so if you had access to the registry collection you might be able to get what you want by buying the reservation for cash.  With DVC I generally use maintenance fees when thinking about cost since I don't think RCI allows reservations to be rented.   With DVC maintenance fees averaging around $7 a point its silly expensive to trade for this (but in general trading DVC into RCI is poor value)


----------



## Violetrayes (Jul 21, 2020)

I believe you can go to theregistrycollection.com and go in as a non-member. It will even show you availability. I have to call the HGVC elite phone number to find out the point exchange and to reserve accommodation. It is an additional $295 transaction fee but after being to several properties I believe it is well worth it.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 21, 2020)

Violetrayes said:


> I believe you can go to theregistrycollection.com and go in as a non-member. It will even show you availability. I have to call the HGVC elite phone number to find out the point exchange and to reserve accommodation. It is an additional $295 transaction fee but after being to several properties I believe it is well worth it.


Thank you for sharing your experiences with the Registry Collection.  When you look at the availability via the non-member access, have you found that to be accurate?  Is there other weeks available other than what are listed when you call?  Also, how far in advance have you found to be the best time to find a week that you want?  6 months? A year?  Longer?

Sorry for all the questions, but I'd be very interested in hearing about other people's experience with the Registry Collection.  Thanks!

Kurt


----------



## Violetrayes (Jul 23, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Thank you for sharing your experiences with the Registry Collection.  When you look at the availability via the non-member access, have you found that to be accurate?  Is there other weeks available other than what are listed when you call?  Also, how far in advance have you found to be the best time to find a week that you want?  6 months? A year?  Longer?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I'd be very interested in hearing about other people's experience with the Registry Collection.  Thanks!
> 
> Kurt


No problem with questions, I like to know as much as I can about all properties before I travel. Feel free to ask away.  I have not seen much info about registry experiences or elite premier anywhere on the internet.  The weeks shown in the list are the only ones available unless someone is reserving them at the same time you are looking. Since there is a $295 non refundable fee I make sure the week will work with my schedule. I am retired so I am able to be flexible. I check back all the time because weeks get added due to cancellations etc.  I have been to Muskokan Resort Club in Canada, Purgatory Lodge in Durango, Colorado and Villas at Trapp Family Lodge in Vermont. They were all amazing. The Muskokan and Trapp Lodge were three bedroom townhomes where you have your own entrance and driveway.  The Purgatory was a two bedroom in a resort with underground parking and elevators.  I am going to the NorthStar Lodge in Truckee Ca. in Sept., Hearthstone in Mccall Idaho in Oct. and Teton Club in Wyoming in Nov.  
Violetrayes


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 12, 2022)

I know that this is an old conversation but I am kicking around the idea of trying it since Elite Premier can book it at a year out but would be interested in the process and thoughts.  The HGVC website just points you to the Registry Collection website, https://www.theregistrycollection.com/ , but doesn't say what to do.  I did send an email to the Registry customer service to see what the process is.  Depending on the use, the point exchange isn't terrible, but there is a $295 fee:


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Aug 12, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I know that this is an old conversation but I am kicking around the idea of trying it since Elite Premier can book it at a year out but would be interested in the process and thoughts.  The HGVC website just points you to the Registry Collection website, https://www.theregistrycollection.com/ , but doesn't say what to do.  I did send an email to the Registry customer service to see what the process is.  Depending on the use, the point exchange isn't terrible, but there is a $295 fee:
> 
> View attachment 62373



It took about three or four months before I got my Registry Collection packet and login information after I officially became Elite Premier. RC definitely has some nice properties that seemed to have a reasonable point cost. However at my last owners update (when I converted to Max Premier +) the sales people said the Registry Collection association with HGVC is going away. Will try to find out more at next update.

Sean


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2022)

I don't think I have access to the registry collection in RCI, even though we are platinum founder's level in Wyndham.  You would think...


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 12, 2022)

escanoe said:


> @Cyberc has provided excellent perspective into this discussion of the Registry Collection as I have seen him do when it has been discussed in the past. I have not previously seen TUGers weigh in on these conversations with actual experience in using the Registry Collection (someone please surprise me by weighing in to this thread). I am skeptical at this point that the Registry Collection is used that much as an exchange. After thinking about it more, I suspect that it may be mostly a marketing ploy developers use 1) as a selling point to become something like "elite premier" and 2) a way for developers to manage inventory in a manner where top prime units, if not being used by an owner of such units, may be rented by someone they would rather be marketing to (a wealthy renter or someone owning a super elite unit) than a commoner playing the timeshare game with a glut of points one year.


The original intention was to provide an rci type platform for luxury fractionals.  Some fractionals might even include the registry collection as part of their $15,000-40,000+ annual dues.  In reality when people have those fractionals they buy to use their prime season weeks and if they can't use them they can usually rent them out fairly easy.  The off off season weeks that wouldn't rent are the ones that get deposited.  So using the registry collection, you can stay at some really fabulous resorts just not when most people would want to travel.  They get enough Mexican deposits that it isn't just the off off season, it is also shoulder season and a smattering of fairly prime prime season,  think 4 BR grand Luxxe- not sure if they still require the resort fee.  When the fee was $75 a week and even when it went to $11 per person per day, Registry collection did not have resort fees.  That may have changed in the last 2-3 years..   RCI then decided to open the registry up to the premier memberships of various timeshare clubs.  Some clubs pay the annual membership fee for those members and others do not.   The clubs deposit some of the larger more premier units but like other rci type products, they are more likely to deposit 2 off season units vs 1 prime when a member makes an exchange with credits. 



rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't think I have access to the registry collection in RCI, even though we are platinum founder's level in Wyndham.  You would think...


1,000,000 point presidential reserve wyndham member can have access to registry collection if they would like.  I think wyndham pays the first year or two when you reach that level but if you want it after that it is an additional $299 per year.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 12, 2022)

Smclaugh99 said:


> It took about three or four months before I got my Registry Collection packet and login information after I officially became Elite Premier. RC definitely has some nice properties that seemed to have a reasonable point cost. However at my last owners update (when I converted to Max Premier +) the sales people said the Registry Collection association with HGVC is going away. Will try to find out more at next update.
> 
> Sean


We will see what the RC customer service sends me for info.  Does Max Premier + have access to it?  In the Max Tier slides, I don't see it listed but I have not seen the official Tier benefits yet...just unofficial pictures from sales meetings. Maybe they meant Max versus HGVClub Legacy.


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 12, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> The off off season weeks that wouldn't rent are the ones that get deposited


I glanced at their website and at what is available right now and there is an assortment...even HGVC properties..like The Crane, Elara, and Trump.  Also, I saw a ton of Mexico.  If  you have a flexible schedule and if those are really available, you could get some interesting stays...I am thinking South Africa and Namibia would be a hoot.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 12, 2022)

HuskerATL said:


> I glanced at their website and at what is available right now and there is an assortment...even HGVC properties..like The Crane, Elara, and Trump.  Also, I saw a ton of Mexico.  If  you have a flexible schedule and if those are really available, you could get some interesting stays...I am thinking South Africa and Namibia would be a hoot.



What is the exchange fee?

[Never mind, missed where it was earlier reported at $295]


----------



## HuskerATL (Aug 12, 2022)

escanoe said:


> What is the exchange fee?


$295


----------

